# Partagas 1845



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

So my wife picks the following picture up (not actually the picture but the cigars)...never had a Partagas...6X60...looking forward to trying one of these. Any comments?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

The cameroon (center) is an awesome smoke. Never had the spanish rosado but the black label can knock you on your arse if you're not careful.... 6x60 is big too, never had them in that size. let us know what you think.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice selection!

I've got one of the Spanish Rosados sitting in my humidor, but I haven't actually tried one yet. I bought it on accident, thinking I was getting the classic Cameroon version. It's scored pretty well on the Puff reviews though, so I really ought to try mine. Let us know what you think when you try them.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> The cameroon (center) is an awesome smoke. Never had the spanish rosado but the black label can knock you on your arse if you're not careful.... 6x60 is big too, never had them in that size. let us know what you think.


I am thinking I will try the Red label tonite, I think the black I am gonna let rest a while. I will put up a review later.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Ok...I watched SOA tonite with a buddy and has the Patagas 1845 Red Label. It had some contruction problems, a water spot, and about 1/3 started to fall apart on me. Onece I got passed where it was coming apart it was fine.








The smokw was nice and smooth.I amnotwilling to write this one off due to the water mark and construction issues. The first 1/3 was very rich and creamy. Draw was almost to easy.








You can see the place where it is knid of coming apart.








Nice stong ash!!








I got a little spice on the retrohale towards the end.At about 3 bucks a stick, good smoke.








That is the water mark! Gonna try the black label on sunday nite watching football!!


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review and photos. You've talked me into going back to the B&M where I got the Spanish Rosado by accident and getting the red label too.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

The Cameroon is wicked smooth... love it and love that vitola.

The black... well, everyone who knows me knows that's how I roll. It's one of my favs and I was incredibly happy to see it come out in the 6 x 60. Bought a box as soon as I'd saved up my pennies.

When you smoke it, take it slow and savor each puff. It's like a seven course meal and will take you from savory to dessert. But like has been said... it can knock you on your rear and for the love of God, do everything you can to avoid inhaling even the smallest quantity of smoke. It'll catch in your throat and you'll feel it for a week (no joke).

Let us know your thoughts when you've smoked them all.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> The Cameroon is wicked smooth... love it and love that vitola.
> 
> The black... well, everyone who knows me knows that's how I roll. It's one of my favs and I was incredibly happy to see it come out in the 6 x 60. Bought a box as soon as I'd saved up my pennies.
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to the black label...might have something else that comes in a black label with it. I will definately post a short review.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Partagas 1845(Good News & Bad News)*

Ok...earlier in this thread I had posted I was planning on waiting till sunday on smoking the Black Label Partagas 1845....well plans change. We had some folks over and had some fajitas and a few drinks. Well, someone came over and said "You got another cigar?" at first I said no...I had been planning on the Gld Label that nite...but I wasn't quite ready for a cigar just yet. So after sitting there for about an hour or so...I broke out these last 2 cigars in my humidor...I do have another one resting, and will not break it out till New years Eve. So, I fired up the Black label and he fired up the Gold Label....I was totally enjoying the Black label...good smoke....some espresso and dark chocolate notes. I look over and he had just let the gold label go out and was firing up a cigarette. He told me I just can't keep this going, I'm too congested. He had smoked about 1/2inch. I kept my cool, kept smoking the black label just wasn't enjoying it quite as much,my mood had definately changed. He left shortly after that.








That is the label I took off today. I kept his partially smoked cigar, cut off the ash and just finished it a few minutes before this post.








I will try this cigar under appropriate conditions again, but as you can guess, it was not that good, stale burn taste. Every now and then I would get a slight hint of creaminess.








I tried to hang on as long as I could, just made me digusted themore I smoked it. Now for the good news!








This cigar was a very good smoke. I think if my mood had not been dashed I would have enjoyed it more.








Nice strong ash,lots of nice smoke. I think would be a better smoke with some rest. Learned my lesson about offering cigars to people who do not appreciate them to begin with and don't appreciate the cost of this hobby.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah... I try to have a few cigars on hand that I can let friends smoke. Just saves me consternation. If they let it go out... then I don't feel so badly. I mean, I still hate to see it, 'cause generally, I give them a decent smoke, but they're usually smokes I'm okay with not finishing if something comes up or whatever.

PS, I hear the Ron Mexico Dog Rocket Squad is sending out lots of RMs for just these types of situations.


----------

